# FreeBSD-10 install on ZFS-root hangs



## mariourk (Mar 11, 2014)

When I try to install FreeBSD-10 on a ZFS-root (using the experimental option, offered by the installer) the installation gets to 25-30% and just hangs there. When I opt for old-school UFS, it installs fine. So, the problem seem to be with the ZFS-root thing. But I have set my mind on a ZFS-root. This shouldn't be that much of a problem, right?

During the installation I got a warning that vm.kmem_size was not set to a minimal of 512M and I should expect stability problems. Allright, fair enough. I rebooted and entered these values in the bootloader


```
set vm.kmem_size="512M"
set vm.kmem_size_max="512M"
```

And sure enough, no warning this time. But it didn't matter. Allthough it got all the way to 38% this time, it still hangs.

Granted, it's not a killer system. A core2duo with 2GB ram. But the ZFS is only 2 160GB disks mirrored. So that shouldn't be an issue. Right?

Does onyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## mariourk (Mar 11, 2014)

Just using

```
set vm.kmem_size="512MB"
```
did the trick.


----------

